# C2V3 + BSD, love it



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Washed the car yesterday, applied C2V3 mixed 50/50 with BSD

Went out this morning after a heavy night of rain to find this,










Turned the engine on, boy did the water move just from the vibration of the engine, very impressed


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's good stuff I find the salt does not stick as much in this season with c2v3, very versatile easy to use and can be diluted between the next wash stage.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice, I'll buy it off when you come to sell it next week Andy!!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Very nice, I'll buy it off when you come to sell it next week Andy!!


Nice try, these two are keepers, tried so many products over the last 12 months and sold many many on as you know, I have already purchased another BSD today and a very kind member recently sent me 500ml of C2V3.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I've just sold my BSD, didn't really get on with it. I was tempted to mix it with some other QD but instead, sold it.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Wasn't a huge fan myself if BSD until I mixed it with C2V3


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Did you do the conservatory


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Did you do the conservatory


Not yet Doug, i love snowfoaming my double glazed conservatory roof, works brilliantly


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

wow that looks amazing, what was on the car already? I am very tempted to get some C2V3 as I already have some BSD.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Jag 63 said:


> wow that looks amazing, what was on the car already? I am very tempted to get some C2V3 as I already have some BSD.


Stripped the bonnet back with BH Cleanser Fluid, applied AS Topaz, then topped with BSD/C2V3


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance but is Gtechniq Panel Wipe a similar product to BH Paint Cleanser Fluid, as I have some of that as well.

Thank You


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Im going to have to try this combo


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Jag 63 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but is Gtechniq Panel Wipe a similar product to BH Paint Cleanser Fluid, as I have some of that as well.
> 
> Thank You


If I want a really deep clean, I always use BH Cleanser Fluid as it removes everything including tar spots, nothing else I have used for a deep clean comes close in my opinion


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

What is BSD?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer


Cool thanks. Have both so will try


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep, I've been using these two with a bit of distilled water for awhile- loved it as well. I've now gone crazy and added a few more things to the mix ( SN-AS and Wolfgang Deep Gloss Spritz).


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> I've just sold my BSD, didn't really get on with it. I was tempted to mix it with some other QD but instead, sold it.


Im tempted to do the same!

Just cant get on with the stuff,


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Goodylax said:


> Yep, I've been using these two with a bit of distilled water for awhile- loved it as well. I've now gone crazy and added a few more things to the mix ( SN-AS and Wolfgang Deep Gloss Spritz).


What ratio BSD:C2v3:water? Tempted to try this myself.

Thanks.


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

squiretolley said:


> What ratio BSD:C2v3:water? Tempted to try this myself.
> 
> Thanks.


For me 1:1:1


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I recently tried mixing some gtechniq QD with C2 but it didn't make much difference so plan to mix this with my remaining BSD

Recently tried BSD with V7 1:1 and although lovely to use, it's taken too much away from the performance of BSD


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

BSD/Reload is a good one too......


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

What does the water bring to the mix?

I want to try this 50/50 mix next purchase is c2v3 or reload, i love bsd but want to add one of these to reduce the grab/ improve slickness.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

i mix it with fk425


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> i mix it with fk425


I'm very interested in this u got ratios and any pics at all?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

squiretolley said:


> What ratio BSD:C2v3:water? Tempted to try this myself.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, I really started with 50:50 water (500 ml bottle) and C2v3, then when that was down to under half full, I added about 200-250 ml of BSD. 
Some one mentioned 1:1:1, -
I think I would say 200 ml of BSD, 150 water, 150 C2v3 for a 500 ml bottle for me
:thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Jonnny D said:


> I'm very interested in this u got ratios and any pics at all?


i use it 50/50 mix


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

dillinja999 said:


> i mix it with fk425


That's what I have at the moment - I use 75/25


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> That's what I have at the moment - I use 75/25


75 bsd 25 fk or other way around?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Jonnny D said:


> 75 bsd 25 fk or other way around?


yep :thumb:


----------

